

Ask HN: Git GUI for Mac? - tmpk

Can anyone recommend a good commercial or free Git GUI for Mac. Thanks.
======
Br1c3
Not sure what features you are looking for, but Textmate has a Git Bundle that
gives you access to a pretty good range of git functions. (It's what I use for
all of my non-cmd-line or github git interactions)

<http://blog.macromates.com/2008/git-bundle/>

GitNub OSX:

<http://github.com/Caged/gitnub/wiki>

There is also GitK

------
spry
For a more fully featured and active fork of GitX check out
<http://github.com/brotherbard/gitx>

------
kranner
GitX <http://gitx.frim.nl/>

